# FS: Male Saulosi



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Well, I've finally managed to track down some female saulosi, but in order to do so I had to buy a bunch of males at the same time. So now my tank is crammed full of males.

4 males left for sale, $5 a piece. 
1 gimpy male (looks like he has no nose) - Free, provided you continue to call him "Voldemort"










**Voldemort gone, still have 4 males left!**


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

LOOOOL Voldemort, haha good one


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i'll take "Voldemort" if you wanna bring him by tomorrow night.


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Sure thing, I'll bring him by tonight.


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

bump for the day


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Nobody wants these guys?


----------



## luckyone (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you deliver to surrey?


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Bump, four still available


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Only two left!


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Still two males left, I need them to be gone! $7.50 gets you both. I've also got a female currently holding, so females in the future are a possibility.

Here's a pic of them.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Wish I could get over to the mainland. I never see Saulosi for sale. If you get a batch of fry I may be interested.


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Saulosi are spoken for.


----------



## KVD88 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'll buy them...


----------



## KVD88 (Jul 21, 2010)

Never mind...didnt read second page.


----------



## KVD88 (Jul 21, 2010)

never mind, I didnt read the second page till now.


----------



## jcvi6 (Dec 22, 2011)

*bbbbmp*

bump, still got any?


----------



## jcvi6 (Dec 22, 2011)

aw nm.. ((


----------

